

I'm done with haters - curiousquestion

I find it a relatively trivial exercise to model my thinking onto any language that I have a relatively broad understanding of, including PHP, Javascript, etc.<p>So it&#x27;s always confused &#x2F; annoyed me why folks seem so hell-bent on bashing language &#x27;X&#x27; or language &#x27;Y&#x27;.<p>Finally I had a moment, where the answer became clear.  Those folks are just on a different playing field than the rest of us in the way they (at a fundamental level) receive, and process information &#x2F; experience phenomena.  They&#x27;re looking at a forest through a microscope.
======
joshbert
Not to engage in "hate", but why did you post this? I'm sitting here wondering
who this benefits. Was your epiphany so massive that you just had to tell us
all about it?

I'm genuinely thankful for "hate". Never have I engaged in conversation with a
"hater" where I didn't come out of it with a deeper understanding of the
subject matter or a new perspective. That's invaluable. Raw negativity is an
entirely different beast, however, which is rarely helpful to anybody in any
capacity.

There's a big difference between criticism and hate. Not every valid critic is
a hater nor is the opposite true. Honestly, your thread made me cringe it's so
vapid, specially the end of your comment. Ugh.

You may now call me buddy and just turn around and walk away.

~~~
curiousquestion
Sounds like you are having difficulty discerning between criticism and hate.
Criticism is a genuine conversation bringing up new, relevant points. Hate
comments regurgitate the same crap over and over. No one learns from it, it's
just frothing at the mouth intellectuals who think knowing some random fact is
more important than succeeding in life.

~~~
joshbert
I'm lost. Now you're defining "hate" as an exercise in irrelevant factoid
regurgitation? And juxtaposing that against a priority to excel? At this point
I think you're just playing a semantics game.

My questions went unanswered also.

~~~
curiousquestion
perhaps reframing your question / perspective might shed some light... It's ok
buddy, whatever you say...

~~~
joshbert
Ah, there we are. Away you go, just like the wind. Ego as frail as ever and
notions as untouched as they'll ever be. Godspeed to you, you beautiful soul.

------
curiousquestion
I finally feel at peace with this issue, in a much more significant way than
ever before.

When I talk to those folks anymore I think they'll just remind me of my 3 year
old nephew. I'll smile at them (or their post) say 'ok buddy, whatever you
say' and just turn around and walk away.

